# Online/hybrid Paramedic Program Success Stories?



## softballchiq99 (Feb 24, 2014)

Hello,

I am currently debating between Percom an Lenoir's Paramedic program and I would like to hear from people who have successfully completed either program.

How hard was it to find local clinical sites? How many required clinical hours? 

How hard was it to find a job and get reciprocity in your current state?

I am currently stationed in Washington with my husband and looking for advice on which program to choose. I see that Lenoir is drastically cheaper and it seems too good to be true. 

Thank You


----------



## VA Transport EMT (Feb 24, 2014)

I'm signing up for Percom very soon . there are no clinical sites in my area. Percom sent me a form that is contact information of the education coordinators of the hospitals and it takes about a month to get things rolling. With that being said, you also need to take percoms a&p course and take  proctored test. Not sure if I can take it through the local community college here or I have to drive 5 hours to abilene. Tuition includes books uniforms and everything g else needed, not sure about physicals and etc. That is an unbiased answer since I haven't hear of Lenoir

Edit: first half of class requires 168 hours (72 of those are rides) and I think the second half is around 240


----------



## softballchiq99 (Feb 24, 2014)

I already have college A&P I and II completed. 

VA Transport EMT are you EMT-b or intermediate? Is percom completely Self paced or structured?


----------



## VA Transport EMT (Feb 24, 2014)

I am a b.
Self-paced some have completed it really quick.


----------



## medic2100 (Feb 25, 2014)

I am currently enrolled at Lenoir CC. The price point was also something that made me question it. However, the state of NC regulates the amount a community college can charge for EMS education, due to the fact that the state pays for all EMS education for in-state providers. 

The program overall I have no complaints with. It is structured with weekly assignments, they work with you to get a clinical site in your area. It isn't for the faint of heart I will say, it is very fast paced and be prepared to work hard. Your required 3; 4 day on site classroom weeks that you participate in skills and your PHTLS, PALS, and ACLS courses. However it has been rumored that it is changing to 4 times, however I am not sure how true that is. 

If you have any other questions, PM me.


----------



## softballchiq99 (Feb 25, 2014)

Medic2100 

I can't message yet on here so if you could message me with contact info that would be great! Is there any word on them being officially accredited? They have had the letter for the in process stuff for a while, what if they get denied before your or I would graduate? What are the clinical/ride along hour requirements?


----------



## PotatoMedic (Feb 25, 2014)

Ok so as long as the school had the letter of review for a day while you in the program you will be able to test for the nremt and you'll be able to get you wa medic.  Also they do clinicals with central pierce fire and with the multicare hospital system.


----------



## softballchiq99 (Feb 25, 2014)

FireWA1, Are you in Lenoir currently or have you passed already?


----------



## GJMEDIC (Feb 28, 2014)

I really don't know much about the two programs you have listed, but I just finished the online paramedic program through NMETC. Finding a clinical site wasn't that hard, I just had to track down the clinical cordinator at the hospital and it was easy after that. After all my clinical hours were finished I took the National Registry and applied for a state license. Pretty painless.


----------



## bwashburn (Mar 4, 2014)

GJMEDIC said:


> I really don't know much about the two programs you have listed, but I just finished the online paramedic program through NMETC. Finding a clinical site wasn't that hard, I just had to track down the clinical cordinator at the hospital and it was easy after that. After all my clinical hours were finished I took the National Registry and applied for a state license. Pretty painless.



How did you like the didactic portion of NMETC? I have been considering them and they have clinical locations near me.


----------



## EMSComeLately (Mar 4, 2014)

GJMEDIC said:


> I really don't know much about the two programs you have listed, but I just finished the online paramedic program through NMETC. Finding a clinical site wasn't that hard, I just had to track down the clinical cordinator at the hospital and it was easy after that. After all my clinical hours were finished I took the National Registry and applied for a state license. Pretty painless.



When did you do this program?  According to http://www.caahep.org/find-an-accredited-program/, I can't find NMETC as an accredited program for NREMT purposes needed as of 1/1/2013.


----------



## EMSComeLately (Mar 4, 2014)

EMSComeLately said:


> When did you do this program?  According to http://www.caahep.org/find-an-accredited-program/, I can't find NMETC as an accredited program for NREMT purposes needed as of 1/1/2013.



Ah...found them under Letter of Review...I have a question into them to determine if their online program is covered by the LoR.


----------



## xrsm002 (Mar 4, 2014)

VA Transport EMT said:


> I'm signing up for Percom very soon . there are no clinical sites in my area. Percom sent me a form that is contact information of the education coordinators of the hospitals and it takes about a month to get things rolling. With that being said, you also need to take percoms a&p course and take  proctored test. Not sure if I can take it through the local community college here or I have to drive 5 hours to abilene. Tuition includes books uniforms and everything g else needed, not sure about physicals and etc. That is an unbiased answer since I haven't hear of Lenoir
> 
> Edit: first half of class requires 168 hours (72 of those are rides) and I think the second half is around 240



I am assuming your from Virginia Percom is based in Abilene, Texas. That's a little further than a 5 hour drive my friend.


----------



## xrsm002 (Mar 4, 2014)

I also believe the proctors test is done electronically over the Internet known as a "webinar" where they can see their students and you can see the proctor. I know this because I work with people who went through percom's classes.


----------



## GJMEDIC (Mar 5, 2014)

During the didactic portion, the class met twice a week online for a live lecture. After 8 months you fly out to their training center in Boston for the skills portion. Clinical hours are started after you return home from completing skills part of the program. I was very hesitant to enter into an Online paramedic program, but knowing that it is not self paced and you have live lectures with real instructors put my mind at ease.

EMSComeLately:

I completed my clinical hours in December of 2013 and passed my registry 3 weeks ago.


----------



## Mookie (Mar 5, 2014)

I start with Lenoir on 17MAR14. I've done my research and remain confident in the program. I'm currently an AEMT in SC. This programs offers me the only opportunity to get to medic. I work a full time 9-5 in the mfg sector. The only negative to me are the 4, 4 day sessions on campus. They run M-T. I'm burning up all my vacation time. It would have been nice to have sessions that Thur-Sunday. I'm excited. FWIW. I'm 53. It's never too late.


----------



## fm_emt (Mar 6, 2014)

xrsm002 said:


> I also believe the proctors test is done electronically over the Internet known as a "webinar" where they can see their students and you can see the proctor. I know this because I work with people who went through percom's classes.



Yep. That's how they do the exams. You're one on one with the proctor for the testing session. 

I completed my AEMT (P1) through percom while I was in Iraq and it worked out great for me. I would already be finished with the Paramedic (P2) class, but I ended up doing a bunch of other out of town work that got in the way of things. 

I know that some people hate the mere thought of an online class, but for many others, it's a fantastic idea and works great. It's certainly not a shortcut class either. I regularly compare stuff with a co-worker that's doing a local brick & mortar college program, and I think that we're getting more in-depth on some stuff than they are. 

Another plus for me: Instead of "Ok class, we're covering X today, and Y on Thursday and there's a test next Tuesday" I can spend as long (or as little!) as I need to go over X & Y until I understand them six ways from sunday, upside down and backwards. Aside from the program length itself, the added pressure of scheduling school around work is significantly reduced. College programs? Miss 2 classes because you have the flu, you fail out. Hybrid? You can sit in front of your computer and look at the exact same Powerpoint slides while eating chicken soup in your fuzzy pajamas. 

When I finish the program, I can get the college credit for it (they have a program set up with another school in the state) because it's the exact same curriculum that another college is using! It's been a win-win-win for me. 
Before anyone even thinks of calling me a shill, look at how many posts I have and how long I've been here. Just throwing that out there. 

So I'm a success story for at least half of it, and soon to be one for all of it.


----------



## Christopher (Mar 10, 2014)

I am an FTO and have mentored many Lenoir CC students. Basically, be prepared to redouble your efforts after you leave the program. You won't be as prepared and you'll be behind most of your peers who went through traditional classroom programs.

This doesn't mean you'll be a bad paramedic, I work with plenty of fine graduates of Lenoir...they just worked their ever-loving butts off to get there. They had to work twice as hard as providers out of other programs.

(...the dirty little secret is every paramedic comes out of school unprepared for the responsibility they're given.)


----------



## GoNoles01 (Apr 19, 2014)

*Lenoir Paramedic*

Hi I have graduated from LCC medic program and I highly recommend it. It does require you to put in a lot of work but what program doesn't? I feel it prepared me well to be a medic and yes you will need to study once you graduate but you should be doing that anyway! They require 500 hrs of clinical 300 ems 200 hospital and you set up clinical sites in your area unless they have already been set up which is not hard and the staff is very helpful. This is a great program for people who can self learn so to speak they give you all the tools but you have to put in the work to use them to your advantage. If you need to be in a classroom being spoon fed the material than this isn't for you. I hate when people bash this program when they have personally never experienced it. I'm sure there are some medics that come out that aren't the greatest but I have seen plenty that come from brick and mortar schools that aren't either. This program is no walk in the park most medics I would let look at my work when they question the program scratch they're head and say wow we never went that in depth! Plus they are not like most cert mills that will pull you along to get your money my class started with 21 students and 3 of us finished which I hear is not that uncommon. I passed national registry and the NC state test both on first attempt and have been a medic for 7 months now. I feel pretty confident in my abilities but like I said I still try to learn more everyday because we all have room to improve. I say go for it I was bashed the whole time I was in the program saying I wouldn't be a good medic because of it but since graduating that has stopped,I enjoy proving them wrong lol, I have since recommended and had about 6-8 people take it so far and they like it too. Good luck and let me know if I can be of any help.


----------



## Mookie (Apr 19, 2014)

I ran in to a small problem with LCC. There is no agreement between the school and South Carolina DHEC/hospitals that would allow me do ride time and clinicals. I would have to go to NC to do both. It's not a deal breaker but it would be much easier to stay close to home. I will say this. The staff at LCC has been in contact with me. They are good at returning calls and emails.


----------



## mizzcemtp (May 1, 2014)

Right on that one. I was 50 when I got my medic. I'm going back to finish my 2 year degree and complete the required student teaching hours for the Level I class I just finished recently. And I've been a medic going on 8 years...


----------



## medic2100 (May 6, 2014)

I finished LCC and graduated. Passed both the NRP cognitive and psychomotor exam on the first try. Good program


----------



## rmabrey (May 6, 2014)

I did IHM. That class was fine and worked well for me. If you don't have experience in EMS, you'll likely gain more from a traditional program. I had a year and a half In a busy system when I started IHM and had no issues. Passed skills and registry the first time. 

A large majority of the students xoming out of the traditional course here locally are miles behind me, because that had little to no experience. Most of them likely would have failed out of IHM.


Moral of the story, experience trumps all.


----------



## mizzcemtp (May 6, 2014)

rmabrey said:


> I did IHM. That class was fine and worked well for me. If you don't have experience in EMS, you'll likely gain more from a traditional program. I had a year and a half In a busy system when I started IHM and had no issues. Passed skills and registry the first time.
> 
> A large majority of the students xoming out of the traditional course here locally are miles behind me, because that had little to no experience. Most of them likely would have failed out of IHM.
> 
> ...


Amen... That and a good partner.


----------



## mizzcemtp (May 6, 2014)

*Online classes*

I live in Lenoir County and was a Paramedic and Preceptor for some of the very first online students. It was kind of a cluster. I'm not really sure what they were looking for, and Lord knows, it wasn't nationally renowned like it is now. We had people that made if from the Basic to Paramedic level that had no clue as to how to operate a stretcher-didn't want to-nor could they start an IV with the skill of a 3 month Intermediate. It was kind of scary, and they put a significant amount of pressure on the preceptors to 'teach' what the classes didn't supply. We did a lot, but some of the students thought we were the Spawn of Satan, because we introduced them to the real world. In that time, there was ONE student that stood out above the rest. He made it all the way to the top, got his medic, and was good at what he did. (Might I also add that the fail ratio of those classes was pitiful. There might be 20 that would start the class and 1 or 2 might make it through)... But times have changed and some people know what to expect now.


----------



## 2012asic (Nov 9, 2014)

Mookie said:


> I ran in to a small problem with LCC. There is no agreement between the school and South Carolina DHEC/hospitals that would allow me do ride time and clinicals. I would have to go to NC to do both. It's not a deal breaker but it would be much easier to stay close to home. I will say this. The staff at LCC has been in contact with me. They are good at returning calls and emails.


just curious how the program is going for you, i live in SC also and am concerned about the no agreement between the school and South Carolina DHEC/hospitals that would allow me do ride time and clinicals.


----------



## 2012asic (Nov 9, 2014)

Has anyone in SC gone through the paramedic program at LCC or any other NC online program that has done their ride time and clinicals in SC?


----------



## Mookie (Nov 10, 2014)

I going through class at LCC now. We're in week 9. LCC has contracts with several EMS and hospital in SC. The closest to me is still about 1.5 to 2 hour drive. They are trying to secure contracts with my local EMS and hospital. I'm confident this will get done. The staff is very helpful. You can tell they are committed to helping you succeed. It's extremely challenging from a time stand point. You have to stay engaged or you'll find yourself behind. The school has state of the art equipment. I've been impressed.


----------



## 2012asic (Nov 10, 2014)

Mookie said:


> I going through class at LCC now. We're in week 9. LCC has contracts with several EMS and hospital in SC. The closest to me is still about 1.5 to 2 hour drive. They are trying to secure contracts with my local EMS and hospital. I'm confident this will get done. The staff is very helpful. You can tell they are committed to helping you succeed. It's extremely challenging from a time stand point. You have to stay engaged or you'll find yourself behind. The school has state of the art equipment. I've been impressed.


Excellent,
So they do have contracts with some ems/hospitals in SC. I have spoken with Davidson CC in NC and they informed that they cannot allow  clinicals in another state. I fiqured you ran into the same problem. Sounds like LCC is a lot more upfront and helpful. The only thing holding me back right now is the final answer on whether I can do the clinicals in my area and the distance to LCC. Appreciate you responding quickly and continued success. I hope that you continue to update in this thread.


----------



## Mookie (Nov 10, 2014)

Yes. They do have contracts with EMS and hospital systems in SC. I'm in Marion, SC. The closest that I have to choose from now are Murrells Inlet, SC and Lumberton, NC. Ride time is not a problem as long as your local service will have you. But, short answer is that LCC will do everything they can to get you in the clinical environment you choose. Where in SC are you located?


----------



## 2012asic (Nov 11, 2014)

Mookie said:


> Yes. They do have contracts with EMS and hospital systems in SC. I'm in Marion, SC. The closest that I have to choose from now are Murrells Inlet, SC and Lumberton, NC. Ride time is not a problem as long as your local service will have you. But, short answer is that LCC will do everything they can to get you in the clinical environment you choose. Where in SC are you located?


Midlands, I am upstate, live in Chester County and work with Union EMS. Looking at Spartanburg Regional or possibly Palmetto Rich land.


----------



## gonefishing (Nov 11, 2014)

fm_emt said:


> Yep. That's how they do the exams. You're one on one with the proctor for the testing session.
> 
> I completed my AEMT (P1) through percom while I was in Iraq and it worked out great for me. I would already be finished with the Paramedic (P2) class, but I ended up doing a bunch of other out of town work that got in the way of things.
> 
> ...


How were the clinicals?  Easy to set up and get in? How bout who you rode with?


----------



## Emergency Metaphysics (Dec 12, 2014)

I'm jumping into this conversation, too. I just got my EMT-B this month and am in the research portion of finding a paramedic program that allows me to work full-time -- as working part-time just isn't an option for me. So, I'm interested in hearing more about the PERCOM program: What's it like to take the program? Did you find it prepared you well? Were you able to work full-time and still devote the time you needed to study? And so on...

Thanks!


----------



## wanderingmedic (Dec 12, 2014)

Emergency Metaphysics said:


> \Were you able to work full-time and still devote the time you needed to study? And so on...



Many paramedic programs are setup to allow you to work full-time while studying. Employers who have an internal medic program will almost always run this way.


----------



## fm_emt (Dec 27, 2014)

gonefishing said:


> How were the clinicals?  Easy to set up and get in? How bout who you rode with?


Sorry for the long delay. I was pretty busy with stuff.

They were pretty easy. There's 2-3 people handling it, and it can take a while to get things arranged unless you're flexible. A LOT more students have been coming in to Texas to do theirs, and there are only so many slots for students in a limited number of facilities, but I didn't have too many problems at all. I chose to do mine at different facilities, which I think was a good thing. EMS ride outs? I did with Medstar in the Fort Worth area, but there are agreements with other agencies all over the state. ETMC is another one, Allegiance is another (yes, they have several 911 county contracts) some fire departments, etc. 

Again, it's fully accredited. It's a consortium through Kilgore College. They will give you the college hours if you take something like 12 units with them, which you can also do online. After way too many years, I'm finally going to be able to finish my degree.
The death by Powerpoint is the SAME STUFF that you would be sitting through in a classroom anyway. Don't believe me? Look up the Miami Dade program (considered by many to be the grandfather of paramedic programs) on iTunes U and watch some. They're doing the very same lectures from the very same textbooks. 
As always, it depends on the student too. There are a WHOOOOOOLE LOTTA resources out there to learn from. With PERCOM, you don't have to worry about "omg I'm sick today but if I don't go to class I'll get kicked out." You can lay at home on the couch and read and still participate in class. I've met quite a few people that had normal life come up (sick kids, illness, family issues, whatever) and were booted out of their "traditional" paramedic programs because they missed 2-3 days.

Passed both my Advanced EMT and now Paramedic National Registry test sessions on the first try. Both skills and written. I was in the skills testing with people that came from a brick & mortar college program, and they were re-testing several skills and had already failed the written once. PERCOM has put together a pretty awesome program, and I'm really happy that I did it. 

But to answer your question, it wasn't difficult. Just be flexible if you can.


----------



## fm_emt (Dec 27, 2014)

Emergency Metaphysics said:


> I'm jumping into this conversation, too. I just got my EMT-B this month and am in the research portion of finding a paramedic program that allows me to work full-time -- as working part-time just isn't an option for me. So, I'm interested in hearing more about the PERCOM program: What's it like to take the program? Did you find it prepared you well? Were you able to work full-time and still devote the time you needed to study? And so on...
> 
> Thanks!


> What's it like to take the program?

Awesome. There's a LOT of homework, though. Some of it can take you many more hours than you would have thought it would. It's worth it. But it's on YOUR time, not some college semester time. If you want to take an extra two weeks and learn a crazy amount about cardiology, you can do that. If you're already a genius with nephrology, you can brush up on the kidneys and move on. You DO NOT have unlimited time, though. They figure 18 months, same as a traditional college program. But it IS NOT an accelerated paramedic program either.  

> Did you find it prepared you well?

Yes. It is what you make of it, of course. If you're just sticking to the textbook and that's it? You might scrape by. If you pick up other learning resources and run with it? Even better.

> Were you able to work full-time and still devote the time you needed to study?

Yes. As with any program, you do have to manage your time appropriately. Set aside several hours each week for sure. There are two weekly instructor led lectures (audio based chat sessions) and you do have to log in each week to at least let them know you're still working on it. I worked full time and did it. If you enjoy the subject matter and want to succeed, you'll find that bringing a textbook with you and reading when you have free time becomes a habit.

Go for it. It's not a perfect program by any means (none of them are) but I found it to be a decent one. I'm finding some of the things coming out of the mouths of other students from a local "traditional program" (that's unfortunately more like a medic mill than anything) to be astounding.
Anyone that talks crap about a hybrid/online program these days is probably just an idiot. Sorry, but that's reality. A lot of good programs are online now, and they aren't just Uni of Phoenix "give us all of your money" stuff. There are fully accredited university based Nurse Practitioner programs online now as well. It's the way that things are going, and it's not a bad thing.
Here's another example - people talked **** about Training Division and its online fire academy where you do the book work online and then travel to their facility for two weeks of hands-on training and skills practice. Firefighters were like "oh it can't be good, it's online, blah blah blah, what do you really learn?" yet it's hugely popular in Canada and here in the United States. Kilgore College, which has a very good reputation for their fire academy in Texas, also decided to do a hybrid fire academy. A lot of the naysayers shut up really quick. 
If you can do it, go for it.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Dec 28, 2014)

VA Transport EMT said:


> I'm signing up for Percom very soon . there are no clinical sites in my area. Percom sent me a form that is contact information of the education coordinators of the hospitals and it takes about a month to get things rolling. With that being said, you also need to take percoms a&p course and take  proctored test. Not sure if I can take it through the local community college here or I have to drive 5 hours to abilene. Tuition includes books uniforms and everything g else needed, not sure about physicals and etc. That is an unbiased answer since I haven't hear of Lenoir
> 
> Edit: first half of class requires 168 hours (72 of those are rides) and I think the second half is around 240


168 and 194. That equates to 362 hours, although they go on to say that there is a total of 376 hours. Hmmmmm


----------



## Mookie (Jan 28, 2015)

January update from Lenoir Community College. We're at the half way point. It's extremely fast paced. Almost too much at times. Honestly, you rarely/barely have time to read all the material. There are good power point presentations with every chapter plus you can use any other resource to complete your homework assignments. The mistake that I made and a few others was not having all your required health records prior to the first visit. It delays your starting your field/clinicals. My second recommendation would be to submit to the school your choice for clinical well in advance of starting the class. Lawyers and contracts take time. I'm still waiting on my local hospitals/LCC to finalize contracts. Field time has been OK. I've got 200 of the 300 required hours completed. I still have to complete 200 hours in a clinical setting, 16 being in Peds. None of the students that I am in contact with have the required hours to move to phase 2. We've all got a lot of catching up to do. LCC uses EMT Testing for exams. It's OK but their are questions that make you scratch your head. The biggest pain is Platinum Planner. This is where you log your field time. It's not hard but it's a bit tedious and time consuming uploading all your reports. We're back up in a few weeks for our second 4 day on campus session. ACLS and an exam. The class has whittled down to 8. We're hoping to survive this exam and move on the phase 2. All in all. I'm pleased. The staff is committed to your succeeding. I've met some nice people. Like everyone else, I'm tired and ready to get done.


----------



## 2012asic (Jan 30, 2015)

Mookie said:


> January update from Lenoir Community College. We're at the half way point. It's extremely fast paced. Almost too much at times. Honestly, you rarely/barely have time to read all the material. There are good power point presentations with every chapter plus you can use any other resource to complete your homework assignments. The mistake that I made and a few others was not having all your required health records prior to the first visit. It delays your starting your field/clinicals. My second recommendation would be to submit to the school your choice for clinical well in advance of starting the class. Lawyers and contracts take time. I'm still waiting on my local hospitals/LCC to finalize contracts. Field time has been OK. I've got 200 of the 300 required hours completed. I still have to complete 200 hours in a clinical setting, 16 being in Peds. None of the students that I am in contact with have the required hours to move to phase 2. We've all got a lot of catching up to do. LCC uses EMT Testing for exams. It's OK but their are questions that make you scratch your head. The biggest pain is Platinum Planner. This is where you log your field time. It's not hard but it's a bit tedious and time consuming uploading all your reports. We're back up in a few weeks for our second 4 day on campus session. ACLS and an exam. The class has whittled down to 8. We're hoping to survive this exam and move on the phase 2. All in all. I'm pleased. The staff is committed to your succeeding. I've met some nice people. Like everyone else, I'm tired and ready to get done.


Just wanted to say thank you for your updates. I have just started A&P online through Lenoir and I am starting to get an idea of how to schedule study time. I am preparing for Medic class in May. I have heard that Platinum Planner combined with handwriting your clinical details is a PITA. Please continue with your updates. Also curious, how many were in class originally?


----------



## Mookie (Jan 30, 2015)

No problem on the updates. I'm going from memory. I think 12 started. 1 dropped due to personal reasons and is enrolled in a future class. I can't speak for the other 3. PP is not that bad once you get the hang of it. It's just one more report to do and you know how we all hate reports. Good that you took the A&P. That will definitely help you. Be prepared to watch a lot of You Tube videos. Most all of us have purchased 'Pharmacology For The Prehospital Professional" on a recommendation from another student. I'll get my copy today and keep you posted if it helps. Again, I can't emphasize this enough. Have your immunizations and all other requirements fulfilled before your first visit. Inquire beforehand if there is a Field and Hospital clinical site near you. If not, start the process immediately. You don't want to find yourself driving too far for either. Your time needs to be spent in the back of an ambulance or in the hospital...not riding the roads back and forth. Reach out to the staff at LCC if you have any questions/concerns. They will help you as long as you are putting forth the effort.


----------



## edog2000 (Sep 24, 2016)

Hey Guys! Does anyone know how the clinical contracts work with LCC? I live in Illinois and I'm wondering if they make accommodations for clinical sites here. As much as I would love to move back to WNC (lived in Asheville for 3 years) I'm not sure that is possible at this moment.   Any feedback is appreciated.


----------

